# Saturday /Sunday - Aug 29/30 - short notice !



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Looking for two on Saturday....
One for Sunday. 
I am willing to run 50 out if you have a a good spot in mind, otherwise, I am just going to the 32's and or VA FOGG ....

If you can put me on Amberjack's, I'll pay your part of the expenses. 
You will need your own equipment because I just don't have enough heavy stuff yet....
Bring your own snacks and drinks in Kroger bags, one big ice chest for all.
We'll get cut bait at BBT, live bait on the way.

Splitting expenses
26 Robalo
Twin 200's
140 gals
7 years in the gulf
Been 50 out in a 23' Ranger back in the day...
Still working the kinks out of this Robalo, but I have faith she will get us out and back safely. 

Robert
8324572295
6am/1pm, texts only
Either way after that...since I'll be off work....
Goodnite. Lemme know.


----------

